# Cobalt Blue Threat Display



## Stone (Jul 1, 2009)

This is what I receive from my beautiful gal whenever I am doing maintenance to her enclosure. She's a Haplopelma lividum (Cobalt Blue Tarantula).


----------



## revmdn (Jul 1, 2009)

That's crazy!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice! They are very attractive, but I wanted something that I could hold.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow what vivid color! Abuggin, u could hold her! :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! Shes pretty, and scary!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty much the default state of being for those Ts (part of what makes them great). I had a (related) Haplopelma schmidti last year that would rear up if I looked at it wrong.


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2009)

cute!!!


----------



## Stone (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

Haha, you gotta love the Haplopelma species for their attitudes, don't you Peter. That's also the main reason I love them soo much too.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Nov 15, 2009)

Stone said:


> This is what I receive from my beautiful gal whenever I am doing maintenance to her enclosure. She's a Haplopelma lividum (Cobalt Blue Tarantula).


that is a magnificent species!!!!! wowwwww... what colors!!! hehe thanks for sharing


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

A;LDKGJA'SLDKFJ

I'd pee.

I'm not fond of spiders.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 16, 2009)

Heh, I almost bought one of these dudes at the rep expo.


----------



## bassist (Nov 16, 2009)

One of the few tarantulas I'd be willing to get to be honest.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 16, 2009)

bassist said:


> One of the few tarantulas I'd be willing to get to be honest.


Agreed.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Nov 16, 2009)

Those are not for the beginner though :lol: .

Nice pic!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I bet, I heard they aren't too difficult though.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah but not too good if you want to handle it :lol: . I love my little T.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, aggressive as heck haha. Still though, they are a magnificent looking species.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Nov 16, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah, aggressive as heck haha. Still though, they are a magnificent looking species.


I can't argue with you on that one.


----------



## -MK- (Nov 20, 2009)

VERY cool color! I'm still sticking to mantids, though.


----------



## coolchicka (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok now this one is neat looking.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

coolchicka said:


> Ok now this one is neat looking.


No cold chills?


----------



## Opivy (Jan 5, 2010)

This was the first tarantula I was ever not scared of. Until I was told of how aggressive it was.

My friend had one - actually took it out and handled it once while he was plastered-

never again...


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like someone's spider is a hardcore Avatar fan...

*gets bricked for bad joke*


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 20, 2010)

Never kept a trantula before but pink toed ones sound appeling.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 20, 2010)

Stone said:


> This is what I receive from my beautiful gal whenever I am doing maintenance to her enclosure. She's a Haplopelma lividum (Cobalt Blue Tarantula).


that spider is gorgeous! haha im totally going to start this hobby. im loving the blue and purple species. im only going to handle them with extra thick gloves! LOL


----------



## myles (May 3, 2010)

great photo


----------

